# This is Dennis



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know if you guys heard of this story, but my friend sent it to me and I thought it was kinda sad.

"This is Dennis, he has no friends..um..now, they were lost in the war and he only has his birds. He would always look out to the sea and see his dreams jumping wave to wave and uhh... he would always imagine flying and going from the sea and um, landing somewhere... oh and uh there, there he goes. There's Dennis running off. Hehehe ha, Dennis and his music. Ahh he did love his music, ahh yes. He would dance and the birds would look and clap...and that was Dennis alone. He was always in his garage, building things and.. reacreating things. He would stay in uh in there for days and um nights and wouldn't come out, but then again, that was Dennis... There's Dennis. Hehe, Dennis and his creations. They would always get a hold of Dennis and grip him where it r-really meant something to him, you know...You know that was Dennis and, and we respected him for that,you know, yes...

Dennis never flew that day, and he never will..."

Dennis

1958 - 2007


----------



## Asa (Aug 23, 2007)

Who's dennis lol?


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 24, 2007)

Who is this guy?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 24, 2007)

Umm This sounds like a cheap forward message! Who bet you to post it? :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2007)

> Umm This sounds like a cheap forward message! Who bet you to post it? :lol:


my friend.

OK anyway!

It's suppose to be about a lonely guy who lives on an island, dreaming about flying away to see things he hasn't seen before. He created a flying machine and flew it, but it didn't work and he drowned.

"Dennis never flew that day, and he never will..."

ITS NOT REAL!


----------



## Asa (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe that's why this makes no sense.


----------

